# RIP Chuck Westfall



## jhpeterson (Mar 16, 2018)

I just learned that Chuck Westfall passed away. I'm devastated.
More than anyone else, he represented Canon USA. He was the best and will be sorely missed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes that is a loss not only to his family and friends. 

All Canon owners and fans have benefited from his work in some way or another, a sad day indeed.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear this sad news. 

Rest in Peace Chuck Westfall


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 16, 2018)

He always struck me as genuine, thrust worthy and dedicated. He was a sales person, but managed to keep more integrity than most. He will be missed. 

I am very soory to hear this sad news. 

Rest in peace.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 16, 2018)

Saddened to hear the news. 

Think of how many photographers that man has helped in his lifetime!

- A


----------



## JohanCruyff (Mar 16, 2018)

.


----------



## JP (Mar 16, 2018)

I never met him, but I did speak with him on the phone a few times.. Very helpful... great guy to have known... What a sad day... Thank you Chuck, for making a difference. 

JP


----------



## maboleth (Mar 16, 2018)

Almost not a week passes that I don't hear that someone dear died. 

Chuck, you will be missed. Your advice, dedication and insights were always good to know and read. Didn't even know he was ill. Such a character. <3


----------



## slclick (Mar 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear about Chuck. What a great contributor to imaging and who also sounded like a fantastic person. He will be missed!


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 16, 2018)

Very sad news indeed. Never met Chuck in person, but did exchange a few emails with him - and got very good information and insights from him. 
Great loss not only for his family and for Canon but also to all of us interested in photography and imaging. 

Thanks Chuck ... Rest In Peace.


----------



## Diltiazem (Mar 16, 2018)

Deeply saddened. 
RIP Chuck.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 17, 2018)

That's very sad to hear. I used to have a fair amount of dialogue with him a number of years ago when he used to frequent DWF (when it was good, he was one of the guys that made it good). 
It's a very sad day indeed.


----------



## Tyroop (Mar 17, 2018)

> Almost not a week passes that I don't hear that someone dear died.



Ditto. Guess it's a sign of my own advancing age.


----------



## JP (Mar 17, 2018)

The man behind the Fake Chuck Westfall blog had this to say today:


https://blog.kareldonk.com/thank-you-chuck-westfall/


----------



## pwp (Mar 17, 2018)

Chuck Westfall. What a giant of guy. What a true gentleman. What a great friend to Canon photographers across the planet. 

Chuck's steady hand so often brought sense to all sorts of matters, particularly in the early days of digital when every one of us was in fact a pioneer. The ceaseless generosity of his contribution remains an inspiration.

God speed Chuck. 

-pw


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 17, 2018)

I remember working with Chuck when I was reporting a few bugs in the old EOS D60, detailing what was and was not to be expected behavior.

RIP Chuck, you will definitely be missed, and my sincerest condolences to any of your close friends and family who might encounter this thread...


----------



## canon1dxman (Mar 17, 2018)

Sad news indeed. I enjoyed his videos and he seemed like a lovely guy 

RIP


----------



## pierlux (Mar 17, 2018)

Very, very sad news. We’ll remember you forever, Chuck. Rest In Peace.


----------



## bergstrom (Mar 17, 2018)

RIP


----------



## hmatthes (Mar 17, 2018)

Very sad. Met him in a speed light seminar and thought I had a new friend for life... he was that warm!
Miss you!


----------



## Camerajah (Mar 17, 2018)

I will miss that deep voice that just give lots of valuable info RIP my friend,I was wondering why I haven't seen on air for awhile oh thanks that he lives on in youtube


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 18, 2018)

Chuck, rest in peace. I had met him at a conference in Baltimore where he was manning the Canon stand, beside all these suited people, he was the only one willing to have a chat, a long, long one. A true lover of photography, whose most difficult task was balancing what he knew with what he was allowed to say. He is now in a place where there is no noise...


----------



## michi (Mar 18, 2018)

I have never had any interaction with him, but being a Canon guy, Chuck Westfall is a name I would immediately recognize in a positive manner. Condolences to his family!


----------



## Marauder (Mar 19, 2018)

Sad news indeed.  I really enjoyed his presentations. He seemed knowledgeable and enthusiastic.


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 19, 2018)

A wonderfully moving service for Chuck yesterday, only fitting for a guy as real and generous as they get. If you ever met him, or even just conversed, it was most apparent. If you hadn't, you missed one of the best.
For, not only was he incredibly knowledgeable, he made you feel good and, no matter show stupid your question was, you were always a lot smarter around him.


----------



## Daan Stam (Mar 19, 2018)

that is really sad... i definitely learnd from him.


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 21, 2018)

Chuck was a GREAT man and a talented executive. I will miss him dearly. He gave of himself and always had a kind word, a firm handshake and advise that was immensely "on target" and well thought out.

I've never known anyone in the industry like Chuck who would take your calls, spend time with you at the shows and always write back. His smile was genuine and he didn't pull punches if he knew you were wrong and that "honesty and integrity" was a gift.

I'm upset because I didn't know he was sick and he never said anything. I feel so bad that I even bothered him with some things that seem so trivial compared to what he was going through. He never complained, he was and acted like someone in life who will be remembered as a "gentleman".

I miss Chuck, I always will.


----------



## 1kind (Mar 23, 2018)

Chuck's wife, Ying, has set up a page to help pay for their daughters college tuition.

https://www.youcaring.com/annawestfall-1141724


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 23, 2018)

1kind said:


> Chuck's wife, Ying, has set up a page to help pay for their daughters college tuition.
> 
> https://www.youcaring.com/annawestfall-1141724



Wow. 

I'll notify all the blogs I read about this. This needs a wider audience.

- A


----------

